# Stop and Shop Whacker



## CJIS

Why?









STOP AND SHOP, MA, SMALL SECURITY OFFICER SILVER BADGE | eBay


----------



## Guest

I worked Stop & Shop details for many years with dozens of different security people, and that's a first for me.


----------



## EJS12213

Not the kind of badge I would pick to work Store Security. Especially with the Massachusetts State seal in the middle. Unless the MSP has added to the list of who can get powers.


----------



## HousingCop

*About 15 years ago a guy came up to me in the Fairmount Housing projects in Hyde Park and told me he worked at the Readville S&S Distribution center as security and had a badge just like this clipped to his belt. His kid had a smaller version clipped to the collar of his shirt. Maybe they've fallen on hard times & had to sell the kids one. *


----------



## Gil

That's classic... Just to think someone went out and ordered such a badge to feel important...


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> I worked Stop & Shop details for many years with dozens of different security people, and that's a first for me.


Readville is no longer used by stop and shop. When it was used, it was a distribution center and had uniformed security guards. These folks are completely different from the store LP investigators. I can speak from first hand experience and tell you that the LP folks employed at Stop and Shop from Quincy south, do not wear badges.


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> I can speak from first hand experience and tell you that the LP folks employed at Stop and Shop from Quincy south, do not wear badges.


The old store on Newport Avenue in Quincy had a communal badge in the desk drawer, although I never saw anyone actually use it (probably because it would have been redundant with a uniformed detail officer there), and it looked nothing like the above state style badge.


----------



## csauce777

Exactly right. Those badges were put in each store probably 20 years ago. Nobody uses them even in stores with no detail officers. When I actually used to stop shoplifters, I never had anyone question who I was, so no badge was necessary. If they were suspicious, I'd simply say "If I'm not who I say I am, how do I know you have 6 boxes of condoms, and 8 bottles of lube in your pocketbook?" :wavespin:


----------



## RodneyFarva

does stop and shop have 90-10? :redcarded:


----------



## tazoez

When I used to do L.P. we had the generic "security officer" badges. I felt stupid having it on a neck badge holder. We had to have them because every idiot in the area wouldn't believe that that was your job....


----------



## cj3441

RodneyFarva said:


> does stop and shop have 90-10? :redcarded:


Yes. The guard with the most sparked out Crown Vic gets the V book for the day.


----------



## soxrock75

Did the Readville guys wear hats/covers?


----------



## csauce777

soxrock75 said:


> Did the Readville guys wear hats/covers?


I was only there once and I don't recall
any. I'm talking 12 or so years ago so I'm not sure.


----------



## 7costanza

Thats the new EBT badge, issued by Deval himself.


----------



## MARINECOP

CJIS said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP AND SHOP, MA, SMALL SECURITY OFFICER SILVER BADGE | eBay


That is a complete disgrace to the Commonwealth Seal and the meaning of a badge. WOW!


----------



## pahapoika

what's with the red stuff ?

"blood on the badge" - Barney Miller :shades_smile:


----------



## Gil

pahapoika said:


> what's with the red stuff ?
> 
> "blood on the badge" - Barney Miller :shades_smile:


Did he ever finish that book


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Gil said:


> Did he ever finish that book


Wojo was helping him, so I doubt it.


----------



## Killjoy

> When I used to do L.P. we had the generic "security officer" badges. I felt stupid having it on a neck badge holder. We had to have them because every idiot in the area wouldn't believe that that was your job....


When I worked LP for Filene's in Downtown Crossing we had "Filene's Security" badges issued to us. While somewhat goofy, they did establish your credentials quickly to someone you were stopping, and worked better than a Filene's ID card. Some guys I worked with were BPD specials and had the BPD "Special Police Officer" badges, which used to look identical to patrolman badges except for the wording but were later changed to a completely different style after some abuses by certain companies who employed specials.


----------



## Slimer

*I think the blood is from picking his nose withthe point of the badge. 
IAW MGL 147 Section 29: IDENTIFICATION OF EMPLOYEES AND VEHICLES: WEAPONS ANDC EQUIPMENT PENALTY.No licensee or employee or agent of a licensee shall use a badge of any kind for identification purposes except a guard or watchman in uniform who shall wear any such badge on the left breast of his uniform. Such badge shall not contain the word "POLICE" or any part of the seal of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts or of any political subdivision thereof.Whoever violates any provision of this section shall be punished by a fine of not more than fifty dollars.Also MGL Chapter 268 Section 33 FALSELY ASSUMING TO BE JUSTICE OF THE PEACE OR OTHER OFFICERS.Whoever falsely assumes or pretends to be a justice of the peace, notary public, sheriff, deputy sheriff, medical examiner, associate medical examiner, constable, police officer, probation officer, or examiner, investigator or other officer appointed by the registrar of motor vehicles, or inspector, investigator or examiner of the department of public utilities or the department of telecommunications and cable, or investigator or other officer of the alcoholic beverages control commission, or investigator or other official of the bureau of special investigations, or examiner, investigator or other officer of the department of revenue, and acts as such or requires a person to aid or assist him in a matter pertaining to the duty of such officer, shall be punished by a fine of not more than four hundred dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one year. I would charge him with both have a nice day thanks for playing byeeeeee!!!!:shades_smile:

*


----------



## pahapoika

*Special Police Officer" badges, which used to look identical to patrolman badges except for the wording but were later changed to a completely different style after some abuses by certain companies who employed specials. *

i remember back in the 1980's square ones with the expiration dates. that had to be embarrassing :tounge_smile:


----------



## CJIS

The Ice Scrapers?


----------



## mpd61

CJIS said:


> The Ice Scrapers?


And the City of Boston "Special Officer" laminated ID stamped "ARMED" if you were lucky!


----------

